# la plus bonne de mes copines



## Djin

J´écoutais Aya Nakamura, à la chanson "copines", elle dit:

"T'es la plus bonne bonne bonne de mes copines
À mes copines, à mes copines
Mais tu veux la plus bonne bonne bonne de mes copines
À mes copines, à mes copines
Tu veux te bombarder"

Je ne comprends pas, parce que:

Tu es la plus bonne de mes copines (Mas meilleure copine ou la copine la plus hot?)

À mes copines (elle parle à sa copine? pourquoi "à me copines"?)

Tu veux la plus bonnes de mes copines (tu veux ma meilleure amie ou tu veux ma copine plus sexy?)

Tu veux te bombarder (Tu vas faire quelque chose qui va finir mal?)


Merci en avance!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_La plus bonne :_ complètement illettré  , totalement fautif.


----------



## Djin

C´est vrai. Mais c´est la chanson.. Comment on inteprète la parole?  

la plus bonne = la meilleur
ou
la plus bonne = la plus sexy


----------



## Maître Capello

atcheque said:


> _La plus bonne :_ complètement illettré  , totalement fautif.


Pas s'il s'agit bien comme je le pense de l'adjectif vulgaire _bonne_ qualifiant une femme sexuellement attirante et qui doit être un bon coup au lit. Dans ce cas le comparatif et le superlatif ne sont pas _meilleure_, mais bien _plus bonne_.


----------



## Bezoard

Difficile de dire quelle est la forme correcte d'une expression vulgaire, mais même dans l'acception sexuelle, j'utiliserais _meilleure_ et non_ plus bonne, _quitte à desambiguer en précisant "au lit" :_ cette copine est la meilleure au lit que j'aie jamais connue._


----------



## jekoh

_Bonne au lit_ n'est pas vraiment le sens de _bonne_.


----------



## Bezoard

Ah, ben alors je ne connais pas bien le sens de "bonne", c'est fort possible, mais si j'en crois la définition de Wikipedia :


> _(Vulgaire)_ Se dit d’une femme sexuellement attirante, désirable, d’une femme sexuellement expérimentée.


le mot est nécessairement employé avec une idée de coucherie derrière, anticipée ou du moins rêvée.

Je précise qu'on trouve bien, essentiellement dans les forums pour ados, des "plus bonne" dans le sens voulu. Mais généralement, l'ensemble des messages attestent un niveau de langue si sommaire qu'il est difficile d'y voir des modèles !


----------



## jekoh

_Sexuellement attirante_ n'est pas synonyme de _bonne au lit_.


----------



## Dracoflamme

En effet, "bonne" ici signifie bien "sexy" de manière plutôt vulgaire, et le superlatif est bien "plus bonne", tout comme le comparatif d'ailleurs ("cette meuf est carrément plus bonne que l'autre !"). Il s'agit d'une expression non seulement familière, mais à connotation 100% sexuelle, et donc bien généralement pas prise comme un compliment, à juste titre.

On retrouve notamment cette expression dans la chanson _La Fièvre_ de NTM : "Une bitch de magazine, beaucoup plus bonne que la plus bonne de tes copines!"


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> _Sexuellement attirante_ n'est pas synonyme de _bonne au lit_.


Non, mais _sexuellement expérimentée_ l'est davantage.


----------



## jekoh

Certes, sauf que je ne pense pas que « _bonne_ » signifie _« sexuellement expérimentée », _quoi qu'en dise le Wiktionnaire.

Regardez sur les forums où les participants philosophent sur le sujet, on voit bien qu'ils ne parlent que de l'apparence physique.


----------



## Bezoard

Le sujet est très neuf pour moi, je l'avoue, mais en lisant précisément les forums de jeunes ou les chansons qui utilisent ce mot, je crois toujours voir une allusion sexuelle. La fille/femme qui est bonne, c'est qu'elle vous parait bonne à mettre dans votre lit, c'est clair. Du reste, il me semble évident que "bonne" est une abréviation de "bonne au lit", qui continue de s'employer dans des contextes similaires (ex. « voici comment reconnaître une femme qui est bonne au lit »)
Du reste, sur un forum, je lis : "Vous quitteriez votre copine pour une shemale plus bonne qu'elle et plus belle", il s'agit bien d'autre chose que de l'apparence physique.
Dans la chanson citée au message 9, l'auteur dit "Donc, je te laisse imaginer la suite, Je te fais pas de dessin, ça risque d'être censuré dans le clip." Non, il ne s'agit pas que de l'apparence physique. 
Peut-être ne suis-je pas tombé sur les bons textes.


----------



## Dracoflamme

Bezoard said:


> Du reste, il me semble évident que "bonne" est une abréviation de "bonne au lit"



Là-dessus je ne suis pas d'accord, je considère plutôt que "bonne" est une abréviation de "bonne à voir". Ce qui s'en suit (comprendre : ce que le chanteur peut imaginer, d'où la vulgarité et la censure dans le clip) est sous-entendu mais pas induit par le sens premier.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> La fille/femme qui est bonne, c'est qu'elle vous parait bonne à mettre dans votre lit, c'est clair.


Mais enfin personne ne dit le contraire. « _Bonne à mettre dans votre lit_ » n'est pas non plus la même chose que « _bonne au lit_ »...



Bezoard said:


> Du reste, sur un forum, je lis : "Vous quitteriez votre copine pour une shemale plus bonne qu'elle et plus belle", il s'agit bien d'autre chose que de l'apparence physique.


Non, c'est bien d'apparence physique qu'il est question dans cette phrase (comme dans toutes les autres). Pour faire simple : _belle_ = le visage, _bonne_ = le reste du corps.


----------



## Bezoard

Dracoflamme said:


> Là-dessus je ne suis pas d'accord, je considère plutôt que "bonne" est une abréviation de "bonne à voir".


Il est souvent difficile de démêler l'étymologie des expressions populaires mais j'en doute fort ; si c'était le cas, on trouverait pas mal d'occurrences de "bonne à voir" (avant que ce soit devenu une abréviation) dans les forums de jeunes, or on en trouve très peu, au contraire de "bonne à baiser" ou "bonne au lit". Oui, jekoh, je sais, il y a une différence entre les deux ; mais dans les deux cas, c'est la libido qui parle, pas la pure esthétique !


----------



## k@t

Personnellement, c’est également uniquement dans le sens de la qualification du physique que j’emploie et que j’entends ce terme.

Voilà la définition qu’en donne le *dico de la zone *:


> *bonne* _adjectif féminin._
> Belle, jolie, sexy (en parlant d'une femme ou d'une fille).
> 
> Définition de bonne • Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © Cobra le Cynique



Il y a _bonnasse_ aussi qui fonctionne aussi bien comme substantif que comme adjectif.


> *bonnasse* _adjectif et nom._
> Terme vulgaire pour désigner une jolie jeune femme.
> 
> Définition de bonnasse • Le Dictionnaire de la Zone © Cobra le Cynique


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> mais dans les deux cas, c'est la libido qui parle


Bien sûr que c'est la libido qui parle. Encore une fois, personne ne dit le contraire, ce n'est pas là que réside le désaccord.


----------



## Bezoard

Ben oui, il y a quand même "sexy" et "qui donne satisfaction et du plaisir", probablement pas que le plaisir des yeux ! Bien sûr, on juge la "marchandise" sur l'apparence avant de la tâter ou d'y goûter !

jekoh : eh bien, il n'y a peut-être pas de désaccord.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Ben oui, il y a quand même "sexy


Oui, sur ce point, je crois qu’on est tous d’accord. _Sexy _est un bon synonyme de _bonne / bonnasse_.


Bezoard said:


> "qui donne satisfaction et du plaisir"


Là, ça rejoindrait la deuxième partie de la définition donnée par Wiktionnaire.
Mais au risque de dire des évidences, une personne peut être sexy et nulle au lit et inversement moche et expérimentée sexuellement ; truisme qui me parait ne pas aller dans le sens d’une synonymie entre _bonne _et _bonne au lit_.

Du coup,


Bezoard said:


> probablement pas que le plaisir des yeux !


ben si, ou celui du fantasme, mais pas de la réalité.


----------



## k@t

Au fait, je crois qu'on a un peu oublié de (tout à fait) répondre à Djin !  



Djin said:


> J´écoutais Aya Nakamura, à la chanson "copines", elle dit:
> Tu es la plus bonne de mes copines (Mas meilleure copine ou la copine la plus hot?)


Plutôt la copine la  plus hot (mais peut-être joue-t-elle aussi sur les mots).



> À mes copines (elle parle à sa copine? pourquoi "à me copines"?)


J'aurais tendance à opter plutôt pour un _*ah *_que pour la préposition.



> Tu veux la plus bonnes de mes copines (tu veux ma meilleure amie ou tu veux ma copine plus sexy?)


Voir la première réponse.



> Tu veux te bombarder (Tu vas faire quelque chose qui va finir mal?)


Moi, j'entends plutôt _*que *_> _tu veux *que *bombarder_.
*Sans aucune certitude* : avoir des relations sexuelles ou pour rester dans le même registre : s'envoyer en l'air, baiser, niquer (ken en verlan).


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> J'aurais tendance à opter plutôt pour un _*ah *_
> Moi, j'entends plutôt _*que *_> _tu veux *que *bombarder_.


 La transcription du texte te donne raison. 

_Et qui est la plus bonne bonne bonne de mes copines
Ah mes copines, ah mes copines
Et tu veux la plus bonne bonne bonne de mes copines
Ah mes copines, ah mes copines
Tu veux que bombarder bom, bom, bombarder
Tu veux que bombarder bom, bom, bombarder_


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on est donc tous d'accord. J'avais bien précisé au message 7 : _le mot est nécessairement employé avec une idée de coucherie derrière, *anticipée ou du moins rêvée. *_Il est bien évident que la réalité n'est pas forcément conforme aux espérances. Je serais curieux d'avoir d'ailleurs des exemples on quelqu'un emploierait encore le mot de "bonne" après avoir fait la triste expérience d'une grosse déception au lit.


----------



## Dracoflamme

Bezoard said:


> Je serais curieux d'avoir d'ailleurs des exemples on quelqu'un emploierait encore le mot de "bonne" après avoir fait la triste expérience d'une grosse déception au lit



C'est là justement que je ne suis pas d'accord  Au-delà du fait que l'on emploierait pas ce mot pour sa femme, sa petite copine ou quelqu'un que l'on respecte un tant soit peu à ce niveau-là, le fait qu'une personne soit bonne ou mauvaise au lit n'a aucune influence sur le fait qu'elle soit "bonne". De la même manière, quelqu'un de sexy le restera, que l'expérience sexuelle le soit en conséquence ou pas.


----------



## Nanon

k@t said:


> *Sans aucune certitude* : avoir des relations sexuelles ou pour rester dans le même registre : s'envoyer en l'air, baiser, niquer (ken en verlan).



La certitude est ici : Définition de : bombarder - Urbandico, le dictionnaire urbain


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Mais on est donc tous d'accord.


Je ne suis pas sûre (toujours à condition d’exclure la deuxième définition proposée par Wiktionnaire), il s’agit ici avant tout de lexique et de synonymie :

*Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop bonne !*
_Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop *sexy* ! 
Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop *belle* ! 
Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop *canon* !  
Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop *bonne à baiser* ! 
Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop *bonne au lit* ! _

Après, on peut bien sûr dire ceci :


Bezoard said:


> cette copine est la meilleure au lit que j'aie jamais connue


Mais on ne dit plus la même chose.

@Nanon
Ah ! super pour la référence. 
Je m'étais limitée au _dictionnaire de la zone_, qui n'en fait pas mention.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Après, on peut bien sûr dire ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> cette copine est la meilleure au lit que j'aie jamais connue
> 
> 
> 
> Mais on ne dit plus la même chose.
Click to expand...

Bien sûr, puisque là j'étais sur un temps du passé. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, on peut aussi rêver de ce qui va arriver. De même on peut trouver un plat alléchant avant de l'avoir goûté, et finalement constater qu'il n'est pas bon. Bonne, c'est sexuellement alléchante, si j'ai bien compris.



Dracoflamme said:


> C'est là justement que je ne suis pas d'accord  Au-delà du fait que l'on emploierait pas ce mot pour sa femme, sa petite copine ou quelqu'un que l'on respecte un tant soit peu à ce niveau-là, le fait qu'une personne soit bonne ou mauvaise au lit n'a aucune influence sur le fait qu'elle soit "bonne". De la même manière, quelqu'un de sexy le restera, que l'expérience sexuelle le soit en conséquence ou pas.


Peut-être, vous allez l'air d'avoir plus d'expérience de ce mot que moi, qui n'en ai aucune !
Mais j'ai quand même le sentiment que le type qui trouve une fille bonne et qui, après "essai", déchante, eh bien ce type ne l'appellera plus "bonne" après. Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> De même on peut trouver un plat alléchant avant de l'avoir goûté, et finalement constater qu'il n'est pas bon.


Ben oui, mais on atteint ici les limites des comparaisons, puisque dans le cas d’un plat on ne peut le qualifier de bon qu’après l’avoir goûté, alors qu’on qualifie une femme de bonne sur des critères esthétiques et non après l’avoir sexuellement goûtée.
Après, on peut certes la qualifier de bonne au lit (et éventuellement par ellipse de _bonne _; c'est peut-être à ce contexte que réfère la deuxième définition de Wiktionnaire), de même qu’on pourra dire d’un mec qu’il est bon au lit (et éventuellement par ellipse, qu'il est bon) – voir par exemple  _*Peut-on oublier un homme bon au lit ? -*_, mais on n’est plus dans le même contexte.



JClaudeK said:


> La transcription du texte te donne raison.


Ah oui, bien vu ! La plupart des transcriptions donnent _à_ et _te_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Le sujet est très neuf pour moi, je l'avoue


Je pense que c'est là que réside le problème : vous et moi sommes sans doute trop vieux pour vraiment connaître, utiliser, voire simplement entendre ce néologisme, tout au moins de façon régulière. Les autres intervenants de ce fil sont probablement plus jeunes et l'utilisent eux-mêmes régulièrement, alors que ce néologisme ne fait pas du tout partie de mon vocabulaire. Peut-être cherchons-nous donc inconsciemment à lui donner un sens et trouvons-nous logique de le faire dériver de _bonne au lit_ alors qu'en réalité il n'en est rien ?

En tout cas, après en avoir lu un assez grand nombre d'exemples sur Internet, force m'est de constater que le sens est systématiquement _sexuellement désirable_. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple probant où le sens serait clairement _bonne au lit_.



k@t said:


> Oui, sur ce point, je crois qu’on est tous d’accord. _Sexy _est un bon synonyme de _bonne / bonnasse_.


D'accord pour le sens, mais peut-être pas pour la connotation et donc pas pour dire que ce sont de « bons synonymes ». Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble en effet que _sexy_ est un qualificatif plutôt positif et apprécié de la gent féminine, tandis que _bonne_ me semble vulgaire et péjoratif. Quant à _bonnasse_, le suffixe _-asse_ est en lui-même presque toujours péjoratif…

Et pour en revenir à la question des comparatif et superlatif, diriez-vous _meilleure_ dans cette acception ou _plus bonne_ ?


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> D'accord pour le sens, mais peut-être pas pour la connotation


Oui bien sûr, à ce titre, *belle *et* jolie *(donnés par le dictionnaire de la zone) conviennent encore moins. Mais, comme vous le notez, ce que je voulais mettre en exergue, c’est bien le sémantisme commun de ces termes (et de ceux auxquels plus bas j’ai attribué une coche verte) par opposition à _bonne au lit_ qui n’a sémantiquement rien en commun.



Maître Capello said:


> Et pour en revenir à la question des comparatif et superlatif, diriez-vous _meilleure_ dans cette acception ou _plus bonne_ ?


Hum, réponse normande, _meilleure_ ne me paraitrait pas impossible, mais le syntaxiquement hors-norme (bien que logique) _plus bonne_ me semble bien coller au contexte ! 

_- Hey gros, mate la meuf comment elle est trop bonne !
- Ouais, mais l’autre, elle est encore meilleure / encore plus bonne._

Les deux sonnent bien à mes oreilles.


----------



## JClaudeK

En un mot, si j'ai bien compris:
"elle est bonne" correspond (de nos jours)  à "elle est bandante"


----------



## Reynald

JClaudeK said:


> En un mot, si j'ai bien compris:
> "elle est bonne" correspond (de nos jours)  à "elle est bandante"


 Excellent résumé ! Là, c'est clair.


----------

